# Water change gone bad



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

well not too bad
During a water change all 10 of my pygos were hiding in the 2 rock caves in my tank and I am sure they were crouded up cuz when I got done My biggest tern was ruffed up a little, my smaller tern had a bite out of his lower lip and one of my reds has a lip injury along with other fin nips. 
Look for my other post with more photos.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Give him a week or so and he'll be fine. Nice chompers!


----------



## jah maan (Jan 20, 2004)

tecknik said:


> Give him a week or so and he'll be fine.


 yup thats true he should be fine... just make sure your waters are clean and not full of deasease... cause one of my rbp got bitten bad on his back and suffered from an infection he didnt make it .....


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

aT least there was no real damage done. They'll be fine in no time


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Bigkrup444 said:


> aT least there was no real damage done. They'll be fine in no time


 True.. Ive seen worse. Thanks god for the fast healing powers of Ps!!


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

He'll heal just fine. Your P looks wicked in that pic.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Damn that P has some sweet chompers man! very nice!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

injury report..


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

It is already starting to look a lot better. He ate today with no problems


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

He'll be fine m8 dnt worry!!!!


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

He'll recover.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

looks like insant lip cutting









he should be fine man, what size is he dude


----------



## 360 (Dec 3, 2003)

yea thats a badass pic!


----------

